# Its a Boy



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well we had an ultra sound today and there was no mistake about it we are having a boy (must be the Italian in him). Baby looks to be healthy as well which is most important. When he comes out we are going to have to have a talk as he is projected to arrive in the middle of snow goose season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> When he comes out we are going to have to have a talk as he is projected to arrive in the middle of snow goose season.


 :lol:

Congrats PC!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great news - congrats!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Start buying him the hunting eauipment now while you still have the cash..lol. Congrats PC


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats Chopper!!!!

Cherish every moment!!!!!

Bob


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Congrats! I hope you enjoy him as much as I am enjoying my new grandson!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats Chopper! :beer:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

More decoy help! Congrats... :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Pork Chop, Yes I would have gotten up at 2:00 am to visit with you and pour a ton of coffe into to you help keep you awake!! Congratulations on your new hunting partner, by the way any camo that I have from my son Hunter I will pack up and bring with me in the spring when I come up hunting with you. I have a lot of baby camo seeing as his name is Hunter, everyone buys him camo clothing baby bib overhauls, shirts, hats etc... anything that he has grown out of I will give you. Seeing as they don't wear it out they just out grow it no sense in letting perfectly good camo go to waste. I bet you can't wait now, this will make the waiting that much more intense!! Good Luck with the last half of the pregnancy I hope things go well for all of you the little ones included, is your mom coming down to help out when the baby is born? Talk to you later J.D.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo,

Congrats! We definitely need to get together soon! Later

tad


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats, Porkchop! I suppose there is no way to talk to your wife into holding off having the baby until after the snow goose season, huh?  Probably not even a subject you will want to bring up in another month or two, I suspect. Best of luck to you and your expanding family.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the good news :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't the cord that you were seeing on the ultra sound? :lol: Congrats!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats....is he the first one?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Defininetly not the cord. 

Ken this will be our first son. We have 2 little girls already. One is 2 and the other is 1. As you can tell we are pumping them out. I can't wait till they are all goose hunting with me. I will know how Stoeger feels just sitting back watching someone else do all the work!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PC....I saw you had 2 girls on another thread after I asked the question.

I have 3 girls....none of them was interested in hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats! We had our first son 8 months ago. It's a blast to see them learn and grow!


----------

